# 16 bit software on Windows 7 (64)



## Trigger (May 31, 2011)

Here's a unique problem I'm experiencing:

I'm hopeful that I can get my ancient, discontinued (but beloved) 16 bit "ScanVec Inspire 1.6" sign software to run on my new Windows 7 (64 bit) machine. 

Although the software was written for Windows 98, I've had it running perfectly on XP with an "HDD32" HASP patch for years.

It uses a security dongle in the parallel port in order to run, and I _do_ have a parallel port in the new machine.


I first attempted to install this old software on the new computer, but it wouldn't install; just got a little message saying that it wasn't compatable. No surprise. 

So I downloaded "Virtual XP mode" from Microsoft and was able to install it then, in the XP mode.

But, I cannot figure out how to apply the HDD32.exe HASP patch to make it work in XP mode.  There doesn't appear to be any "Windows Explorer" in XP mode.

Any ideas? 


Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (May 31, 2011)

You may want to right click on the install file and click on properties and then click on the compatibility tab and select it to windows XP.


----------



## Trigger (May 31, 2011)

There was no XP listed, just 95  /  98/Me  /  NT 4.0  /  2000


*shrug*


----------



## johnb35 (May 31, 2011)

Then try 98/ME


----------



## wolfeking (May 31, 2011)

It should have Xp listed on there.


----------



## Trigger (May 31, 2011)

Thanks wolfking, but this is a very old (but awesome) software, and I didn't see a window like that, it just offered the few I mentioned.

The problem I seem to be having is that I can't Copy the HASP patch file from 7 (or my memory stick) and then Paste it into virtual XP mode.

I am no computer whiz, so bear with me.

This software (and 18 years of customer files) is really important to me, so I would really appreciate help with this.


----------



## wolfeking (May 31, 2011)

ok, what you need to do is right click on the program and select properties, under properties it has compatibility, then it will show from 95 to vista SP2.


----------



## Trigger (May 31, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> ok, what you need to do is right click on the program and select properties, under properties it has compatibility, then it will show from 95 to vista SP2.



Yes, that's what I did, and it only showed the ones I mentioned earlier.

I did just now get the file to Paste in where it needs to go, but the software wouldn't open.

There's got to be a way.....


----------



## NyxCharon (May 31, 2011)

you can always set up a VM with windows 98 or XP installed and then install it to that. Should work fine for what you need.


----------



## Trigger (May 31, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean.  I have been running this old software on an XP machine for years, but want to get it to run on this brand new Windows 7 (64) machine, and eventually retire the old XP machine.

I've downloaded the virtual XP from MS, which allowed me to install the software, but it won't open - even with the dongle in the Parallel port.


----------



## AlienMenace (Jun 1, 2011)

I know when I was researching the windows xp pro x64bit OS software. Microsoft said 16bit software will not run on a 64 bit platforms. I assume they also did it with there current versions also.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, ya, it's not looking too promising.  I had a friend here today who's pretty sharp with this stuff, and he couldn't get it to work in XP mode in Windows 7.  However he also asked a work associate who's _really_ good with this sort of thing, and he said the following (which I can't understand):


Hmmm. You can run binaries in Application compatibility mode in Windows, but 16bit, not so sure.  VMware workstation does have the ability to share base hardware much better than Virtual PC, it might be worth a try.  That or I’d suggest running a Windows XP or something installation and RDP into it to interact with that application.


Can someone translate that, or tell me if it sounds like it might work?


Cheers.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.virtualbox.org/
It's a virtual machine program (VM). You can install pretty much and OS you want in it, and it'll run it, inside of whatever OS your already on, so you can do what you need to. 
Download, setup a "hard drive" (also virtual) for it, then install a OS to it and boom. Good to go.


----------

